# Valley Prefered to Hawk Mtn



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can provide me with a link to a cue sheet or a simple route from the vacinity of the Valley Prefered Cycling Center to Hawk Mountian. The goal is to head out and do the climb a few times, so a fairly direct route would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## etownfwd (May 28, 2010)

Here's the best that Google Maps can do. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=1151+Mosser+Road,+Breinigsville,+PA&daddr=1700+Hawk+Mountain+Rd,+Kempton,+PA&hl=en&geocode=FWq1agIdj0Z--ynlnYIS8DHEiTHs_MR3zIDTJA%3BFT4LbAIdV4V4-ylpimVId8TFiTGAsrSnpXviIQ&gl=us&mra=ltm&dirflg=b&sll=40.547722,-75.610614&sspn=0.006155,0.009645&ie=UTF8&ll=40.625549,-75.98608&spn=0.050812,0.077162&t=h&z=14&lci=bike

I'm not familiar enough with all of the roads between the Velodrome and Hawk to give you a personal route, but there are enough rollers around Kutztown that this should at least be helpful.

I've been to Hawk Mtn more times than I can remember; some on a bike, some not. The google maps route will take you up the arguably "easier" Western side. From that side, the climb is much more ramp-like and gradual with few switchbacks. If you want to *hurt*, then I would summit from the New Ringgold side. When you do, check out the sort-of off-camber/left-right kick right near the top. It's definitely not an easy climb from either side. Good luck and whatever you do, enjoy the view!

-efwd


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Send Marty Nothstein an e-mail and ask him. We were there for Junior Nats last year. He and his staff were great and had many ride recommendations.


----------

